# Gene Haas Foundation donates $1M to BC Institute of Tech Machining program



## DavidR8 (Apr 16, 2021)

Very cool story.





						Forging paths: $1M donation from Gene Haas Foundation paves the way for BCIT students through faculty like Indigenous Red Seal Machinist Chelsea Barron – BCIT News
					






					commons.bcit.ca


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 16, 2021)

Great story. I did my pre-apprentice training at Selkirk College in Nelson, BC but my other 3 years of schooling during my Machinist apprenticeship were at BCIT. It was an impressive program 30 years ago, I imagine it is a state of the art program today.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 16, 2021)

How did you end up in Nelson and BCIT???


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 16, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> How did you end up in Nelson and BCIT???


I grew up in Williams Lake. Family is still there. I worked in a machine shop up in Dawson Creek for my apprenticeship. Then decided to go to college in the States near my Grandparents. Went home in the summers to work as a machinist but have been living in the US since 96.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 16, 2021)

Well that's pretty cool!


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 16, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Well that's pretty cool!


Thanks. My brother was born on the Island, and lives there again now. Not Victoria, a little further North. Beautiful country, I miss it. My wife is not keen on snow. Hard to get her out of Texas long.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 16, 2021)

It's definitely a fine place to live. Tx is nice too, spent a bit of time in the McAllen area ages ago.


----------



## aliva (Apr 17, 2021)

I have a brother in law in Mill Bay


----------

